#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Telefonia Voip GSM/TDM/CLI/PREMIUM/0800/4020

## martinscaio1995

Pessoal ,

Realizo a venda de todos os tipos de rotas com qualidade preço bom,Para quem quiser conhecer o serviço me chama no whats (11)959140874, ou e-mail [email protected]


att,

----------

